# Free SUPPORT OUR TROOPS Magnets With Next 10 Subscriptions



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Sep 2006)

All,

I picked up 10 "Support Our Troops" magnets from the Canadian War Museum, and I'm going to give them away to the next 10 subscribers. I have some yellow (shown below) and some cadpat, I'll honour preferences as long as I can.

To see what an Arm.ca subscription is all about, or to subscribe, have a look at this page:

http://army.ca/subscribe/

Thanks for your support!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Trinity (17 Sep 2006)

Bought them???

Come on..  they were all over the place on Ottawa cars.

Tell the truth, you and tess went around stealing them that night.




Sort of how we put army.ca stickers all over the outside of the Black Bear pub.


----------



## GAP (17 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Bought them???
> Come on..  they were all over the place on Ottawa cars.
> Tell the truth, you and tess went around stealing them that night.
> Sort of how we put army.ca stickers all over the outside of the Black Bear pub.



Well, that's buying them.....sorta....if you get caught...there's a price...NO?  ;D


----------



## yoman (17 Sep 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> I picked up 10 "Support Our Troops" magnets from the Canadian War Museum, and I'm going to give them away to the next 10 subscribers. I have some yellow (shown below) and some cadpat, I'll honour preferences as long as I can.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you got them at the Battle of Britain parade?


----------



## Journeyman (17 Sep 2006)

yoman said:
			
		

> *I'm guessing you got them at the Battle of Britain parade?*





			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> *I picked up 10 "Support Our Troops" magnets from the Canadian War Museum... *



You're new at this game-show thing, aren't you. It may _not_ be your strong suit


----------



## yoman (17 Sep 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You're new at this game-show thing, aren't you. It may _not_ be your strong suit



Oops I misread war museum for aviation museum.... if that's possible.  :-[

I guess spending a day at the aviation museum will do that to you.


----------



## proudnurse (18 Sep 2006)

I was at Giant Tiger a few weeks ago in Cambridge. They are selling red ones. I like the yellow ones alot, but I have not found any. So, I got myself a red one, it has white writing on it. 

Rebecca


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Bought them???
> 
> Come on..  they were all over the place on Ottawa cars.
> 
> Tell the truth, you and tess went around stealing them that night.


Shsssssh, zipperhead cop is around somewhere.


----------



## buzgo (18 Sep 2006)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> I was at Giant Tiger a few weeks ago in Cambridge. They are selling red ones. I like the yellow ones alot, but I have not found any. So, I got myself a red one, it has white writing on it.
> 
> Rebecca



Canex is selling them, and other things as well. Any money spent at Canex directly supports members of the CF!

https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=123046&location=&dept=6


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Sep 2006)

"Support Our Troops" items also available through The RCR Kit Shop

http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php


----------



## govenor_mac (18 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the site. Just sent an order.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2006)

Way to sabotage Mike's selling attempt...with other places sheesh guys... Mike if no one signs up I'll buy the Ribbons...

Place is filled with Benedict Arnold's my lord LOL


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Sep 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> Thanks for the site. Just sent an order.



I hope you also ordered one with your subscription to army.ca.


----------



## govenor_mac (18 Sep 2006)

Yes sir, I just sent in a paypal  payment for a subscription. Hope you have a ribbon for me.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2006)

Well done GM welcome to the club


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Sep 2006)

Thanks govenor_mac, just got the details and am putting it together as we speak. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## TMM (18 Sep 2006)

I signed on too.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2006)

2 down 8 to GO!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Sep 2006)

Actually 3 down, proudnurse signed up too. Thanks to all subscribers new and old for your support!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## c.jacob (18 Sep 2006)

I guess the subscription challenge is up and going again.   ;D


----------



## Drummy (18 Sep 2006)

Hi,

I subscribed this evening using the non electronic means.(don't own any credit cards of any description)
I'll be sending it off tomorrow Mike. When the cheque will get there depends on how well they feed the dog team I suppose.   ;D

All the best    Drummy


----------



## pylon (18 Sep 2006)

I've just completed the electronic version...  Have been on this site almost daily for the last 6 months and enjoy it a lot.

Thanks Mike,



kc


----------



## big bad john (18 Sep 2006)

Welcome GM and well done.


----------



## geo (18 Sep 2006)

Done.....
shoulda done this a long time ago
Sorry Mike

Chimo!


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Sep 2006)

6 down 4 to go.

People come on show your support get you butt's in gear and give Mike his 10!


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2006)

OK,

I just sent mine in via the electronic e-mail route but I don't know if I did it right or not.  :-[  We'll see. Keep my ribbon Mike and give it to the next guy, I've got one already.

Vern


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Sep 2006)

About time you ponied up Vern... freeloader!


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Sep 2006)

1271 post and you're only now paying for a subscription.... 

For shame Vern for shame 

Oh and welcome to our merry Club, You and your BEW's  ;D


----------



## p_imbeault (19 Sep 2006)

Mike, just curious
How many subscribers have you got with the site currently?


----------



## big bad john (19 Sep 2006)

Not near enough!


----------



## Pea (19 Sep 2006)

I'm seeing a lot of blue on the boards today!! On that note, my subscription expires today so I had better pony up.

Thanks again Mike for a great site. Money will be on it's way shortly.


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2006)

hem,

You all know by now that I am computer illiterate. I don't have paypal. And I just took half an hour to figure out how to do the e-mail thingy. Gimme a break...."I am not a man" she says as she wipes her brow and says "whew, thank goodness for that."

I love my BEWs (and my Oakley's)!! And I'm sure I'll love my new shirt too!! And if I ante up the money for a new digi cam, I just might post a pic of me in it here.

Scary thought. You can then blame all furture computer problems on that.

Vern


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> 1271 post and you're only now paying for a subscription....
> For shame Vern for shame


But I am an insomniac (as judged by the hour of this post) and certain posts don't count...

Vern


----------



## Pea (19 Sep 2006)

Oh no! I am not a subscriber anymore. Please make me blue again Mike.  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Sep 2006)

Good job troops, I have only 3 magnets left!


Your support is appreciated!


----------



## govenor_mac (19 Sep 2006)

Come on viewers....we can see you....ante up.


----------



## ex-Sup (19 Sep 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> Come on viewers....we can see you....ante up.


Done!


----------



## govenor_mac (19 Sep 2006)

Subscribe in memory of a loved one.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Sep 2006)

For everyone who subscribed yesterday, your packages are in the mail. For today's subscribers: thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Sep 2006)

...and on that note, all the magnets have been spoken for. Again, thanks for your support!


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Sep 2006)

Well done to all of you for subscribing to this site

Mike I'm glad the support grows

Thank you Army.ca family


----------



## LIKELY (19 Sep 2006)

ARRGGGHHH!!! 30 minutes too late,,,,had to change PayPal password.
oh well....Great Site, Great cause


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Sep 2006)

Actually you just made the cutoff.


----------



## LIKELY (19 Sep 2006)

WOOhoo


----------



## TMM (21 Sep 2006)

I received the magnets and coin today - very nice. They've also brought me good luck. Since I bought my subscription I've won $5.00 on the lotto, my best friend got engaged and my husband vacuumed. WOW - magic army.ca memberships!


----------



## Trinity (21 Sep 2006)

Mike

HoM and I were in pet and we stole a few
more for you like last time

Where do I send them to you?!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Sep 2006)

Canada's NDP
300 - 279 Laurier West
Ottawa, Ontario K1P 5J9


----------



## muffin (21 Sep 2006)

That is the best post I have seen today - well played indeed.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Sep 2006)

Well put Mike. Too bad I wasent getting any money now, but I will soon  ;D Save a spot for me will ya?


----------



## Trinity (21 Sep 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Canada's NDP
> 300 - 279 Laurier West
> Ottawa, Ontario K1P 5J9



The lights are on...  but no body's home.


----------



## Centurian1985 (21 Sep 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Canada's NDP
> 300 - 279 Laurier West
> Ottawa, Ontario K1P 5J9



 :rofl:


----------



## Burrows (21 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> The lights are on...  but no body's home.


You're thinking of the green party.  People are home but they're playing hide and seek.


----------



## govenor_mac (25 Sep 2006)

Rec'd package in the mail today. Very pleased! I am going to send the t-shirt to my son and keep the coin for myself. Thanks Mike.


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2006)

Got mine today too!! Thanks Mike!


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2006)

BTW Mike, got my care package last Thus.... Thks much
Caught one SOB in the process of lifting your... er My CADPAT ribbon off my car.

Int type..... ISN'T.
what fella didn't know is that I know his boss.
Don't get mad.... get even


----------

